# Topics > Multi-systems > Disrtibuted systems >  International Symposium on Distributed Autonomous Robotic Systems (DARS)

## Airicist

13th International Symposium on Distributed Autonomous Robotic Systems (DARS), 6-9 November 2016, Natural History Museum, London, United Kingdom

youtube.com/@distributedautonomousrobot9674

facebook.com/DARSSymposium

twitter.com/DARS2016

----------


## Airicist

DARS 2016 trailer

Published on Nov 6, 2016




> TRAILER - DARS 2016
> 
> Showcasing a selection of the research presented at the
> 13th International Symposium on Distributed Autonomous Robotic Systems
> 
> Nov 6-9, 2016. Natural History Museum, London, UK
> 
> Corresponding Papers
> Below the list of papers featured in the trailer. Please feel free to contact the authors for more information.
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Article "#DARS16 live coverage and video trailer: From robot swarms to origami modules"

by Sabine Hauert
November 7, 2016

----------

